# Few quick pics



## seagrasser (Dec 29, 2013)

My RCS



My OEBT (cull from a breeder, but pretty none the less)


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice pics/shrimps!


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

nice photos!


----------

